# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Φωτο άγνωστων προπολεμικών πλοίων [Photos of unknown pre-ww2 passenger ships]

## Nicholas Peppas

My friend _Ellinis_

Here is a nice picture for you! It is from 1930 in _Porto Kayio, Laconia_. I believe the ship is _Lakonia_ of _Lakoniki Lines_
Please let me know if I am correct

N

PortoKayio1930.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Can anyone identify this ship running the _Piraeus-Aegina_ route? 

This 1925 picture is from:
_Athinai kai Attiki: Odigos taxidiotou, page 111, Ekd. Oikos Eleutheroudakis, Athinai, 1926_

Piraeus-Aegina 1925.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> My friend _Ellinis_
> 
> Here is a nice picture for you! It is from 1930 in _Porto Kayio, Laconia_. I believe the ship is _Lakonia_ of _Lakoniki Lines_
> Please let me know if I am correct


Δυσκολεύομαι να πω με σιγουριά αν είναι ή οχι το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ. Η φωτογραφία είναι μικρή και τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοιου χάνονται στη μεγένθυση. Τα 2 κατάρτια, το μεγάλο φουγάρο και το μέγεθος ταιριάζουν, ωστόσο δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει η χαρακτηριστική clipper πλώρη που είχε αρχικά ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ. Βέβαια στα 70+ χρόνια που άντεξε στις θάλασσες μας, μπορεί να άλλαξε η μορφή της πλώρης. Είτε με κάποιο ατύχημα, είτε για να δείχνει πιο μοντέρνο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a photograph of an unknown ship in Thessaloniki in February 1923. It was published in the Greek American magazine *Atlantis*

*Unknown ship 3.jpg*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a photograph of two unknown Greek ships somewhere in the Aegean in September 1925. It was published in the Greek American magazine *Atlantis*

Unknown ships 1 & 2 1925.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Νίκο, το πλοίο στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι φορτηγό. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση είναι το υπερωκεάνειο στην τρίτη φωτο. Πρόκειται για το George Washington με τα χρώματα της United States Lines. Ένα σκαρί 220 μέτρων που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1909 με αυτό το όνομα για τη North German Lloyd. Κατά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κατασχέθηκε από τις ΗΠΑ και παρέμεινε στην ιδιοκτησία τους και μετά το τέλος του πολέμου.
Το 1921 πέρασε στα χέρια της United States Lines και ταξίδευε μεταξύ Βρέμης και Νέας Υόρκης. Το 1931 -με την οικονομική κρίση- παροπλίστηκε και επανενεργοποιήθηκε για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου το 1940.
Επέζησε για να παροπλοστεί το 1947 και να καταστραφεί απο πυρκαγιά το 1951. Κατόπιν διαλύθηκε.

Την εντύπωση μου την έκανε το οτι βρέθηκε στο Αιγαίο. Ίσως να ήταν σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα μιας και η USL δεν έκανε τακτικούς πλόες στην Μεσόγειο. Το μικρότερο επιβατηγό μπροστά του δεν κατάφερα να το αναγνωρίσω.

Αναρωτιέμαι ποιό είναι το λιμάνι με τον "κουρμπαριστό" λιμενοβραχίονα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αναρωτιέμαι ποιό είναι το λιμάνι με τον "κουρμπαριστό" λιμενοβραχίονα...


I do not know. *Atlantis* simply states "somewhere in the Aegean sea"! But I am glad I am bring to the site some photographs that have not been known.

Nikos

----------


## Ellinis

Mε λίγο ψάξιμο βρέθηκε και ο σκοπός της παρουσίας του GEORGE WASHINGTON στα νερά μας.

από το βιβλίο "Fifty Famous Lines" Frank O.Braynard & William H.Miller τα παρακάτω:

_



Τhe George Washington was again quite popular and her standard of luxury and comfort was such that she was sent cruising in the off-season. In the winter of 1924, she was heavily advertised as 'the world's ninth largerst liner' as she set sail on a de luxe Mediterannean cruise with 150 millionaires aboard.


Νίκο, αν βρεθούν τα λιμάνια που προσέγγισε σε αυτήν την κρουαζιέρα θα μάθουμε και ποιό ήταν το λιμάνι με τον περίεργο λιμενοβραχίονα._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Arh Eisai api0anos!!!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To my friend Ellinis

Might the port shown in the *George Washington* picture above be Corfu? Here is a 1907 picture. Check the wavebreaker.

Corfu 1907.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χμμμ.. η κούρμπα του λιμενοβραχίονα ταιριάζει. Και ο φόντος με τα βουνά απέναντι ταιριάζει με την Κέρκυρα.

----------


## taasos

> Aγαπητέ Νίκο, το πλοίο στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι φορτηγό. 
> 
> Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση είναι το υπερωκεάνειο στην τρίτη φωτο. Πρόκειται για το George Washington με τα χρώματα της United States Lines. Ένα σκαρί 220 μέτρων που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1909 με αυτό το όνομα για τη North German Lloyd. Κατά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κατασχέθηκε από τις ΗΠΑ και παρέμεινε στην ιδιοκτησία τους και μετά το τέλος του πολέμου.
> Το 1921 πέρασε στα χέρια της United States Lines και ταξίδευε μεταξύ Βρέμης και Νέας Υόρκης. Το 1931 -με την οικονομική κρίση- παροπλίστηκε και επανενεργοποιήθηκε για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου το 1940.
> Επέζησε για να παροπλοστεί το 1947 και να καταστραφεί απο πυρκαγιά το 1951. Κατόπιν διαλύθηκε.
> 
> Την εντύπωση μου την έκανε το οτι βρέθηκε στο Αιγαίο. Ίσως να ήταν σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα μιας και η USL δεν έκανε τακτικούς πλόες στην Μεσόγειο. Το μικρότερο επιβατηγό μπροστά του δεν κατάφερα να το αναγνωρίσω.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι ποιό είναι το λιμάνι με τον "κουρμπαριστό" λιμενοβραχίονα...


ειμαι ο Τασος και ειμαι συλεκτης παλιάς φωτογραφίας το πλοίο ειναι αυτο αλλα το λιμάνι ειναι Κέρκυρα εξω απο το νισάκι Βίδο

----------


## Ellinis

Tάσο, καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ και ευχαριστούμε για την επιβεβαίωση!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ειμαι ο Τασος και ειμαι συλεκτης παλιάς φωτογραφίας το πλοίο ειναι αυτο αλλα το λιμάνι ειναι Κέρκυρα εξω απο το νισάκι Βίδο


Thank you very much!  I am glad we identified the port.   N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Does anyone know this ship? I was told it was the old *Ellinis* but I am not sure now... It is too big to be *Ellinis* of Lakoniki Line
Old Greek ship.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Can anyone identify this ship running the _Piraeus-Aegina_ route? 
> 
> This 1925 picture is from:
> _Athinai kai Attiki: Odigos taxidiotou, page 111, Ekd. Oikos Eleutheroudakis, Athinai, 1926_
> 
> Piraeus-Aegina 1925.JPG


This one has been identified now! It is the _Hydra_ of Leoussis

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλο ένα άγνωστο προπολεμικό σκαρί, με χαρακτηριστική πλώρη clipper, αρόδου στη Σκιάθο. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό, αλλά οι μουσαμάδες-σκίαστρα μπροστά από τη γέφυρα του, σε τέτοιο με οδηγούν.

unknown skiathos4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλο ένα άγνωστο προπολεμικό σκαρί, με χαρακτηριστική πλώρη clipper, αρόδου στη Σκιάθο. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό, αλλά οι μουσαμάδες-σκίαστρα μπροστά από τη γέφυρα του, σε τέτοιο με οδηγούν.
> 
> unknown skiathos4.jpg


Ellinis

Based on the yacht-type bow, the placement of the funnel and its color/insignia I have one guess: Theotokos/Kea   But she did not go to Sporades...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλο ένα άγνωστο προπολεμικό σκαρί, με χαρακτηριστική πλώρη clipper, αρόδου στη Σκιάθο. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό, αλλά οι μουσαμάδες-σκίαστρα μπροστά από τη γέφυρα του, σε τέτοιο με οδηγούν.
> 
> unknown skiathos4.jpg


What do you think? This is Kea or Theotokos below

Kea.jpg

Special thread *here*.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο της Σκιάθου έχει κάποια κοινά σημεία με το ΚΕΑ/ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ, ωστόσο μου φαίνεται πιο "μακρόστενο"...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Friends

I found this photo of a certain _Kerkyra_ from World War I on E-bay. Does anyone know if this was a passenger ship in Greece? Here the ship is in Germany

Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι φορτηγό, συγκεκριμένα της Deutsche Levante Line που είχε ένα Kerkyra, και τα σινιάλα της ταιριάζουν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρέπει να είναι φορτηγό, συγκεκριμένα της Deutsche Levante Line που είχε ένα Kerkyra, και τα σινιάλα της ταιριάζουν.


Thanks. Sorry it was not Greek!

----------


## taasos

EIMAI ΣΥΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΥ 
ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ LEONIDAS USS KAI ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΤΟ 1918 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ 36 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΩΝ ΣΤΝ ΒΑΣΗ 25 ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ WW1 BASE 25 CORFU USS LEONIDAS
AΠΟ ΤΟΝ WW1 EXΩ 2000 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> EIMAI ΣΥΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΥ 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ LEONIDAS USS KAI ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΤΟ 1918 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ 36 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΩΝ ΣΤΝ ΒΑΣΗ 25 ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ WW1 BASE 25 CORFU USS LEONIDAS
> AΠΟ ΤΟΝ WW1 EXΩ 2000 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ


Dystyxws then 0ymamai! Nomizw oti koitousa sto  www.Ebay.it kai evala to 0ema   _cartoline turchia_.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε taasos, η φωτογραφία που ψάχνεις μήπως είναι αυτή εδώ; Το uss Leonidas είχε κάπως αλλιώτικο σουλούπι... αρκετά για την ιστορία του έχει εδώ και άλλη μια φωτο στην Κέρκυρα εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα, δείχνει το παρακάτω καραβάκι. 
Η ημερομηνία που αποστάλθηκε από τον Πόρο είναι Ιούνιος του 1921, και όπως αναφέρει το καραβάκι αυτό έφερνε κάθε Κυριακή εκδρομείς στον Πόρο.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια καρτ ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα, δείχνει το παρακάτω καραβάκι. 
> Η ημερομηνία που αποστάλθηκε από τον Πόρο είναι Ιούνιος του 1921, και όπως αναφέρει το καραβάκι αυτό έφερνε κάθε Κυριακή εκδρομείς στον Πόρο.
> 
> Image1.jpg


_Ellinis_

Αυτο ειναι το *Χρυσω* της Κυριας Νιτσας Μπιτουνη που εκανε ταξιδακια στον Αργοσαρωνικο απο το 1919 μεχρι το 1933.   Ηταν η μικρη θαλαμηγος *Queen Mab* που ειχε ναυπηγηθει στα γνωστα μας ναυπηγεια Day Summers & Co του Southampton (τα ιδια που ναυπηγησαν το *Φωκις* και αλλα μικρ πλοια που ανεβασα προσφατα στη σειρα Προπολεμικων πλοιων).

Tο πλοιο ηταν μονο 117 τοννων με μηκος 33.8 μετρων και πλατος 4.8 μετρων. Μικρουλη το κακομοιρο...

19300417 Chryso.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι και το ΙΩΑΝΝΑ, που είχες ανεβάσει δρομολόγια του για Πόρο το 1921.;

Υπολογίζοντας με μέτρο το ύψος των ανθρώπων, το μήκος του πλοίου το έβγαλα γύρω στα 40 μέτρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι και το ΙΩΑΝΝΑ, που είχες ανεβάσει δρομολόγια του για Πόρο το 1921.;
> 
> Υπολογίζοντας με μέτρο το ύψος των ανθρώπων, το μήκος του πλοίου το έβγαλα γύρω στα 40 μέτρα.


 
_Ellinis_

Βασει των οσων ξερω για τα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου, αυτο ειναι ειτε το *Χρυσω* ειτε το *Ελενη* του Γκικα. 

Δεν μπορει να ειναι το *Ιωαννα* γιατι το δευτερο ηταν μεγαλο πλοιο (σαν το *Πινδος* και ισως και μεγαλυτερο).

Ειναι κατα 90% το *Χρυσω* βασει των χαρακτηριστικων του γιωτ *Queen Mab* που ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια.

Μια μονη αμφιβολια ειναι το ονομα... Εχει πεντε γραμματα. Εγω μπορω να διαβασω το πρωτο γραμμα σαν _Ε_ η _Χ_, το δευτερο σαν *Λ* η *Ρ*, και το τεταρτο πιθανον σαν _Ν_, που σημαινει *ΕΛΕΝΗ* η *ΧΡΥΣΩ*. Το *Ελενη* του Μιχαλη Γκικα ηταν και αυτο πολυ μικρο. Αλλα το *Ελενη* ηταν στην γραμμη απο το 1907−1914 Εμενα μου φαινεται η φωτογραφια πολυ παλιοτερη του 1921 (κοιτα καλα τις βαρκουλες τριγυρω). Μπορει να εσταλη το 1921 αλλα να ειναι πιο παλια

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, το ΕΛΕΝΗ δεν το γνώριζα, ούτε μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι πέρα από τις ειδήσεις που "ξετρύπωσες". 
Όσο για το όνομα που είδες στο σκαρί του άγνωστου, μάλλον σου έπαιξαν παιχνίδια οι σκιές. Δες παρακάτω ένα καλύτερο σκανάρισμα της πλώρης και όπως θα δες το όνομα δεν είναι γραμμένο στο λευκό κομμάτι. Κάτι αχνοφαίνεται πιο χαμηλά από την άγκυρα αλλά η ποιότητα της καρτ ποστάλ δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια.

unkn.jpg

Ψάχνοντας για υποψήφια πλοία βρήκα και το παρακάτω σε εφημερίδα του 1921, για κάποιο ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ που μου είναι εντελώς άγνωστο.

6-21.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αρη λιγο με μπερδεψες γιατι δεν βρηκα τιποτα για την Ατμοπλοια Μεσσογειου αλλα ουτε και για αυτην την περιεργη οδο " Ναυαρχου Μπηττυ"???
Ομως στο miramar αναφερει για ενα Ακροπολις το διαστημα 1921 - 1923 κατασκευης 1890 ως Michigan. Ιδιοκτητης του Στεφανιδης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρη λιγο με μπερδεψες γιατι δεν βρηκα τιποτα για την Ατμοπλοια Μεσσογειου αλλα ουτε και για αυτην την περιεργη οδο " Ναυαρχου Μπηττυ"???
> Ομως στο miramar αναφερει για ενα Ακροπολις το διαστημα 1921 - 1923 κατασκευης 1890 ως Michigan. Ιδιοκτητης του Στεφανιδης


Αυτο ηταν το μεγαλο υπερωκεανειο.

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι τωρα το ειδα και εγω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρη λιγο με μπερδεψες γιατι δεν βρηκα τιποτα για την Ατμοπλοια Μεσσογειου αλλα ουτε και για αυτην την περιεργη οδο " Ναυαρχου Μπηττυ"???
> Ομως στο miramar αναφερει για ενα Ακροπολις το διαστημα 1921 - 1923 κατασκευης 1890 ως Michigan. Ιδιοκτητης του Στεφανιδης


Αυτο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=acropolis


Yπαρχει ενα μικροτερο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο αλλα το εχω στο σπιτι. Περιμενετε μεχρι τις 8 το πρωι δικια σας ωρα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, το ΕΛΕΝΗ δεν το γνώριζα, ούτε μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι πέρα από τις ειδήσεις που "ξετρύπωσες". 
> Όσο για το όνομα που είδες στο σκαρί του άγνωστου, μάλλον σου έπαιξαν παιχνίδια οι σκιές. Δες παρακάτω ένα καλύτερο σκανάρισμα της πλώρης και όπως θα δες το όνομα δεν είναι γραμμένο στο λευκό κομμάτι. Κάτι αχνοφαίνεται πιο χαμηλά από την άγκυρα αλλά η ποιότητα της καρτ ποστάλ δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια.
> 
> unkn.jpg
> 
> Ψάχνοντας για υποψήφια πλοία βρήκα και το παρακάτω σε εφημερίδα του 1921, για κάποιο ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ που μου είναι εντελώς άγνωστο.
> 
> 6-21.jpg


*Akropolis* belonged to the _Atmoploia Mesogeiou and Euxeinou_ and was added in 1916. She had 326 tons. A nice schedule of hers from August 1919 is shown below. By 1929 we find her with Atmoploia Samou of Igglesis. She was requisitioned on October 31, 1940  but was released by the Navy and the British in February 1941 to do limited passenger activity
She was bombed on April 29, 1941, when her owner was listed as An. Antoniou

Here is  one of her schedules.

19190812 Tenosa.jpg

Tzamtzis lists the following ship as *Akropolis*. Clearly this is something much bigger!

Akropolis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ του 19-21 είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό του Ιγγλέσση/Αντωνίου το οποίο και αναφέρει ο Τζαμτζής. Μιας και το δεύτερο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1928.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ του 19-21 είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό του Ιγγλέσση/Αντωνίου το οποίο και αναφέρει ο Τζαμτζής. Μιας και το δεύτερο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1928.


Δηλαδη καναμε μια σαλατα εδω!

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια καρτ ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα, δείχνει το παρακάτω καραβάκι. 
> Η ημερομηνία που αποστάλθηκε από τον Πόρο είναι Ιούνιος του 1921, και όπως αναφέρει το καραβάκι αυτό έφερνε κάθε Κυριακή εκδρομείς στον Πόρο.
> 
> Image1.jpg


Το μυστήριο λύθηκε, το πλοίο είναι το πρώτο ΑΙΓΙΝΑ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θερμό χειροκρότημα για την ταυτοποίηση του πλοίου.

Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μία ακόμα εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από το υπέροχο λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο".
*Το λεύκωμα κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη* και μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας (π.χ. Ιανός).

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει 
_"Κάρυστος 1890, ιστιοφόρα στο λιμάνι"._

Ο καλός φίλος *Ellinis* έχει μια υποψία για την εταιρεία στην οποία ανήκει το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Κάρυστος 1890.jpg

Και σε λεπτομέρεια

Κάρυστος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία από το _Καρυστία_ σίγουρα δείχνει ένα από τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια που εξυπηρέτησαν την Κάρυστο. 

η πρώτη σκέψη που έκανα οταν την είδα είναι πως πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ του Τόγια. Αλλά συγκρίνοντας το με μια φωτογραφία του που βρήκα δεν μου ταιριάζει. 

Το σαφάρι στη δίνη της ιστορίας συνεχίζεται!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο αγνωστα επιβατηγα στο λιμανι του Πειραια γυρω στο 1912!  

Το πρωτο ειναι μαλλον του Αργοσαρωνικου


Unknown1.jpg



Unknown2.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,για ρίξτε μια ματιά και αναγνωρίστε το πανέμορφο σκαρί.
Η φωτογραφία είναι απο τεύχος του 1947,αλλα εχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι προπολεμική.

mon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ Leonardos.B και εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι προπολεμική φωτογραφία.
Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάποιο ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής, και κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μήπως και τελικά είναι κάποια θαλαμηγός κάποιου ξένου που θέλησε να επισκεφθεί τη Μονεμβασία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> αγαπητέ Leonardos.B και εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι προπολεμική φωτογραφία.
> Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάποιο ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής, και κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μήπως και τελικά είναι κάποια θαλαμηγός κάποιου ξένου που θέλησε να επισκεφθεί τη Μονεμβασία.


Αποκλειεις το Ελλας/Μεκεδονια του Ριγγα;

Ν

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω πως δεν είναι κάποιο από τα ΕΛΛΑΣ/ΗΡΑ Μ. ή ΑΕΤΟΣ/ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ. Και το οτι είναι αψεγάδιαστο δεν παραπέμπει και τόσο σε ακτοπλοϊκό.

----------


## nikosde

> This is a photograph of two unknown Greek ships somewhere in the Aegean in September 1925. It was published in the Greek American magazine *Atlantis*
> 
> Unknown ships 1 & 2 1925.jpg


Αγαπητοι φίλοι
το πλοίο δεν γνωρίζω πιό ειναι,γνωρίζω όμως μετά βεβαιότητας οτι το λιμάνι είναι το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.Το αποδεικνείω λέγοντας οτι το νησάκι που φαίνεται δεξιά είναι τό Βίδο και η οροσειρά στο βάθος,είναι ή οροσειρά του Παντωκράτωρα.Οί κυκλικοί λιμενοβραχίωνες υπήρχαν μέχρι τις αρχές του Β'Π.Π. μετά καταστράφηκαν απο τους Γερμανο-Ιταλικούς βομβαρδισμούς.

Νίκος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητοι φίλοι
> το πλοίο δεν γνωρίζω πιό ειναι,γνωρίζω όμως μετά βεβαιότητας οτι το λιμάνι είναι το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.Το αποδεικνείω λέγοντας οτι το νησάκι που φαίνεται δεξιά είναι τό Βίδο και η οροσειρά στο βάθος,είναι ή οροσειρά του Παντωκράτωρα.Οί κυκλικοί λιμενοβραχίωνες υπήρχαν μέχρι τις αρχές του Β'Π.Π. μετά καταστράφηκαν απο τους Γερμανο-Ιταλικούς βομβαρδισμούς.
> 
> Νίκος


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ και καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας.

Και ενας αλλος φιλος (ο _Taasos_) μας ειχε αναφερει προ καιρου το ιδιο.  Ετσι χαιρομαι οτι ο γριφος ελυθη!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=12

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...62&postcount=6

----------


## Ellinis

> Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει 
> _"Κάρυστος 1890, ιστιοφόρα στο λιμάνι"._
> 
> Ο καλός φίλος *Ellinis* έχει μια υποψία για την εταιρεία στην οποία ανήκει το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας.


Μια πιθανή απάντηση, είναι και αυτή εδώ. Αν η θεωρία είναι σωστή τότε το άγνωστο είναι το ΕΛΛΗ του Τόγια.

----------


## nikosde

> EIMAI ΣΥΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΥ 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ LEONIDAS USS KAI ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΤΟ 1918 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ 36 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΩΝ ΣΤΝ ΒΑΣΗ 25 ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ WW1 BASE 25 CORFU USS LEONIDAS
> AΠΟ ΤΟΝ WW1 EXΩ 2000 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ


Αγαπητε φιλε
Αν καταλαβα καλα συλλεγεις παλιες φωτο.Ακριβως το ιδιο κανω και εγω και επι πλεον σαν Κερκυραιος εχω ενα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον για οποια φωτο αφορα την Κερκυρα.Θα σε παρακαλουσα αν φυσικα το θες να επικοινωνησεις μαζι μου και να συζητησουμε πιο διεξοδικα.Εχω και εγω πληθος φωτο παλαιων που ισως σε ενδιαφερουν.
Ευχαριστω

Νικος

----------


## taasos

Νίκο έχω μια πολύ μεγάλη συλλογή που ξεκινάει από το 1848  σε φωτογραφίες , διαφάνειας , 
Πλάκες , post card , εφημερίδες  , illustrations . Album  κλπ 
Θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσουμε να συζητήσουμε το θέμα .
Το τηλ είναι 6944341263 και email .  zoxios@gnet.gr

----------


## Leonardos.B

Aπο το ξεκαθάρισμα των οικογενειακών φωτό,βρήκα και αυτή με τον πατέρα μου (ο λιμενοφύλακας -τότε σαν ειδικότητα του Π.Ν.).
  Γράφει απο πίσω τα.
"Στα σάτια,κάτω απο την πρύμνη του "s/s  PODI ".  εγώ,ενας τελωνειακός και ο υποκελευστής  Πα.....σος.
Πειραιεύς  7-6-1935
οπισθεν του Λιμεναρχείου

Εψαξα (με τις ελάχιστες δυνατότητές μου),αλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι για το καράβι.
Να το δούμε ?

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ Λεονάρδε πρέπει να είναι το RODI της Adriatica. Eκείνη την εποχή έκανε τη γραμμή Trieste, Venice, Brindisi, Piraeus, Istanbul. 

Οι γραμμές της πρύμνης εξάλλου ταιριάζουν με αυτές του RODI. Δες μια φωτογραφία του εδώ.
Το πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928, έπεσε στα χέρια των ¶γγλων το 1940 και μετονομάστηκε EMPIRE PATROL. Είχε ένα άσχημο τέλος μιας και το 1945 κάηκε ενώ επαναπάτριζε Καστελλοριζιούς. Μας το είχε αναφέρει εδώ ο _Morosini_.




> To add to their misery, the vessel that was to return the Castellorizians to their island (in September 1945), the _Empire Patrol_, caught fire and sank off Port Said and 33 Castellorizians drowned.


Για το ναυάγιο του Empire Patrol υπάρχει και αφιερωμένη ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Λεονάρδε πρέπει να είναι το RODI της Adriatica. Eκείνη την εποχή έκανε τη γραμμή Trieste, Venice, Brindisi, Piraeus, Istanbul. 
> 
> Οι γραμμές της πρύμνης εξάλλου ταιριάζουν με αυτές του RODI. Δες μια φωτογραφία του εδώ.
> Το πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928, έπεσε στα χέρια των ¶γγλων το 1940 και μετονομάστηκε EMPIRE PATROL. Είχε ένα άσχημο τέλος μιας και το 1945 κάηκε ενώ επαναπάτριζε Καστελλοριζιούς. Μας το είχε αναφέρει εδώ ο _Morosini_.
> 
> 
> 
> Για το ναυάγιο του Empire Patrol υπάρχει και αφιερωμένη ιστοσελίδα.


Το σκεφτηκα και εγω Αρη, αλλα το RODI της Adriatica ναυπηγηθηκε το 1938 και αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1935. Ιδου τι βρηκαμε εδω  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...#Empire_Patrol




> *Empire Patrol*
> 
> _Empire Patrol_ was a 3,338-GRT cargo ship which was built by Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino, Trieste. Complete in 1938 as _Rodi_ for Societ&#224; Anonima Adriatica Navigazione, Trieste. Seized on 10 June 1940 at Malta after being intercepted by the British Contraband Control before Italy entered the war. To MoWT and renamed _Empire Patrol_. On 29 September 1945, she sailed from Port Said, Egypt bound for Kastelorizo, Greece with 496 Greek refugees. Caught fire when 38 nautical miles (70 km) from Port Said and abandoned. Taken into tow but capsized and sank on 1 October when still 18 nautical miles (33 km) from Port Said.


Αλλα μπορει να ειναι το RODI της Puglia Navigazione

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα, το wikipedia δεν είναι και η καλύτερη πηγή για έρευνα. Το RODI είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928 για τη Puglia και περιήλθε στην Adriatica με τη δημιουργία της, το Δεκέμβρη του 1936.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Ellinis.ναι εχεις δίκαιο (ως συνήθως).
Σ ευχαριστώ,οπως και τον Ν.Πέππα,για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο απο φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ;  

Χρονολογια 1931. Φωτογραφος: Παντελης Βαφειαδακης


PAntelis Vafiadakis 1931.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κυρια σε αγνωστο επιβατηγο εσωτερικων γραμμων απο φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ  

Χρονολογια 1908. Φωτογραφος: Αγνωστος

Unknown ship 1908.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο απο φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ; 
> 
> Χρονολογια 1931. Φωτογραφος: Παντελης Βαφειαδακης
> 
> PAntelis Vafiadakis 1931.jpg


Το VICTORIA της Lloyd Triestino. Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το VICTORIA της Lloyd Triestino. Περισσότερα εδώ.


Εκπληκτικο πλοιο!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αχ και να μπορουσαμε να αναγνωρισουμε πιο ειναι αυτο *το ωραιο επιβατηγο αριστερα*....  Η καρτ ποσταλ (απο το ΕΛΙΑ) ειναι *απο το 1903*...  _Εllinis_ η _τοξοτης_, δεν μπορειτε να σκεφθειτε τιποτα;


Patras 1903.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια αγνωστη γωτογραφια με αγνωστο πλοιο απο την συλλογη Βαφειαδακη

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

ISA1.154.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kαι μια  φωτογραφια με αγνωστο πλοιο απο την συλλογη Παντελη Βαφειαδακη. http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php?sel=22&showimg=true&firstDt=28&present  =531346
_"Στο ατμόπλοιο για το Ηράκλειο." circa 1925_

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Ship2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)  λεει απλως "καποιο πλοιο" circa 1910. Πιο ειναι;

ship2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aγνωστο πλοιο απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Ship5.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

1927
ship 1927.JPG

1931
Ship 1931k.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου νοσοκομειου του 1913 παρμενη απο τον Νικ. Μακκα.  Μοιαζει πολυ με το *Αθηναι*

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

ship Salamis 1913 MAkkas.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελληνικα επιβατηγα υποδεχονται τον Ελληνικο στολο που επιστρεφει στον Πειραια απο τις πρωτες νικες των Βαλκανικων πολεμων...1913.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

1913.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφιες στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)
> 
> 1927
> ship 1927.JPG
> 
> 1931
> Ship 1931k.JPG


Το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία του 1931 στη Βενετία είναι ένα από τα ιταλικά Υ/Κ Vulcania ή Saturnia.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου νοσοκομειου του 1913 παρμενη απο τον Νικ. Μακκα. Μοιαζει πολυ με το *Αθηναι*
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> ship Salamis 1913 MAkkas.JPG


Eίναι το IΩΝΙΑ που ανάλογη φωτογραφία του έχουμε ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες αλλων πλοιων απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

1912  Φωτογραφια Γαζιαδη

Ship 1912c Gaziades.JPG

Τον Νοεμβριο 1912 Ελληνικα επιβατηγα χρησιμοποιηθηκαν σαν μεταγωγικα του Βουλγαρικου στρατου. Κατα την συμφωνια Ελλαδος−Βουλγαριας τα πλοια αυτα μετεφεραν τον Βουλγαρικο στρατο που απετυχε να φθασει πρωτος στην Θεσσαλονικη, στο Δεδε Αγατς (Αλεξανδρουπολη).  Φωτογραφιες Γαζιαδη


Ship GAziades 1912.JPG

Ship6 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98549

Ships 1912 Gaziades.JPG

Ship7 1912 Gaziades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο  1923

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Ship 1923.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Γαζιαδη... 1912

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Ships9.JPG

Ship10.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωρισμενα ωραια αλλα αγνωστα σε μενα πλοια. Μπορει να τα αναγνωρισουν οι φιλοι _Ellinis_ και _τοξοτης_.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

_1915
_ship 1915.JPG
_

1921
_ship 1921.JPG

_
1925
_ship 1925.JPG
_
1925
_ship 1925b.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωρισμενα ωραια αλλα αγνωστα σε μενα πλοια:  II. 
Μπορει να τα αναγνωρισουν οι φιλοι _Ellinis_ και _τοξοτης_.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

_1911
_Ship11.JPG

_

1931
_Ship 1931.JPG

_
1931
_Ship 1931b.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια επιβατηγου της δεκαετιας 1930


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

passenger ship 1930s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ναναι αυτο το πλοιο;

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


ship 1922.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιο ναναι αυτο το πλοιο;
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> 
> ship 1922.JPG



Λοιπον, το βρηκαμε αυτο! Ηταν το *ΕΛΣΗ* το προπολεμικο και μαλιστα σε φωτογραφια ανεβασμενη ηδη απο τον _Roi Baudoin_  εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...17&postcount=6! Απλως διαφορετικο χρωμα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια επιβατηγου της δεκαετιας 1910

1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο του 1900 (κατα την πηγη, αν και εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι του 1920) στον Πειραια. Πιο ειναι;
Πηγη:Gettyimages

Ship 1900.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πλοιο του 1900 (κατα την πηγη, αν και εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι του 1920) στον Πειραια. Πιο ειναι;
> Πηγη:Gettyimages
> 
> Ship 1900.jpg


H φωτο πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη πριν το 1895 μιας και δείχνει ένα από τα τρία αδελφά επιβατηγά BYZANTION, ΣΠΑΡΤΗ, ΑΘΗΝΑΙ τα οποία πουλήθηκαν τότε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιο πλοιο περναει στον Ευριπο. 23 Απριλιου 1906;

Πλοιο.jpg
Πηγη: http://www.kanithos.gr/images/palies...734_resize.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ελληνικα επιβατηγα υποδεχονται τον Ελληνικο στολο που επιστρεφει στον Πειραια απο τις πρωτες νικες των Βαλκανικων πολεμων...1913.
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> 1913.JPG


Mιας και εδώ είδαμε ήδη οτι το πρώτο πλοίο αριστερά είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ, να πούμε και οτι το δεύτερο στη σειρά είναι το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.




> Φωτογραφιες στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)
> 
> 1927
> ship 1927.JPG
>  [/ATTACH]


Και εδώ βλέπουμε τον "καθρέφτη" του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο μεταπολεμικο πλοιο (με προπολεμικο "κοψιμο") που εμφανισθηκε στον χωρο του Κορινθιακου και κοντα στην Ναυπακτο απο το 1945 μεχρι τα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1950.
Εδω μια ανακοινωση στις 7 Οκτωβριου 1945 με το πλοιαρο δρομολογημενο απο Πατρα σε Πρεβεζα.

19451007 ThalSygk.jpg

Και εδω μια φωτογραφια του απο το Facebook ("Απο τον παλιο Επαχτο") οπου δινονται μερικα στοιχεια γι αυτο.

Nausika 1945-52.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας προφανώς αναφέρεται στο γνωστό ατμόπλοιο ΝΑΥΣΙΚΆ που πραγματικά ταξιδεψε ακριβώς εκείνη την περίοδο στον Κορινθιακο κάνοντας τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ιόνιο. Όμως η φωτογραφία δείχνει καποιο προπολεμικο σκάφος.
 Όσο για το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΆ της εφημερίδας, αυτό όπως γράφει ήταν πετρελαιοκινητο,  άρα μάλλον κάποιον καΐκι.

Παραμένει ένα ερώτημα για το ποιό είναι το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας, οπότε θα μεταφέρω τα δυο ποστ στο σχετικό θέμα των μη ταυτοποιημένων φωτογραφιών προπολεμικών πλοίων.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει 
> _"Κάρυστος 1890, ιστιοφόρα στο λιμάνι"._
> 
> Ο καλός φίλος *Ellinis* έχει μια υποψία για την εταιρεία στην οποία ανήκει το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Κάρυστος 1890.jpg
> 
> ...


Χρειάστηκε μια δεκαετία σχεδόν αλλά σήμερα προέκυψε εδώ η ταυτότητα του πλοίου.

Και αφού λύσαμε ένα, να προσθέσουμε ένα άλλο "άγνωστο" που φαίνεται σε τρείς καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας του Μεσοπόλεμου, δεμένο από την πλώρη στον μόλο του Αγ. Νικολάου:
Π13.jpg

H παρουσία των ΕΛΒΙΡΑ και ενός εκ των VULCANIA, SATURNIA στις δυο καρτ ποστάλ τις τοποθετούν χρονικά μετά το 1927.
Σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση του 1928 αναφέρονται τρία ατμόπλοια που έκαναν τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ναυπάκτου, τα ΣΟΥΛΤΑΝΑ, ΕΛΛΗ και ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ.
28ΕΛΛΗ.jpg

Το εικονιζόμενο μαλλον δεν είναι το  ΣΟΥΛΤΑΝΑ καθώς οι φωτογραφίες του δείχνουν ένα καραβόσκαρο, αρκετά διαφορετικό από το άγνωστο της Πάτρας που φέρνει περισσότερο σε μικρή θαλαμηγό.
Το αναφερόμενο ΕΛΛΗ μάλλον δεν είναι το ίδιο ΕΛΛΗ που τότε ταξίδευε από το Βόλο. Προφανώς είναι άλλο ΕΛΛΗ και το έχουμε ξανασυναντήσει εδώ να ταξιδεύει το 1930 για την "Ναυπακτιακή Ατμοπλοΐα" και πιθανότατα είναι το ίδιο που παρακάτω βλέπουμε οτι ταξιδεύε στη Ναύπακτο το 1924-25:



> Εν πρωτοις στις 20 Ιουνιου 1923, 23 Μαιου 1924 και 6 Ιουνιου 1925 βρισκουμε ενα ατμοπλοιο *Ελλη* στην περιοχη Πατρων, Ζακυνθου και Ναυπακτου. Ειναι το ιδιο;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145133


Είναι το ίδιο ΕΛΛΗ που αναφέρεται εδώ:



> Στην αποβάθρα του λιμανιού άραζαν τα  βαποράκια «Νίνα», «Θάσος», «Ατρόμητος», «Καλή τύχη», «Αϊ Γιώργης»,  «Άγιος Νικόλαος», «Άρης», «Αράπης», «Πανωραία», «Λούης», «Ναυπακτία»,  και αργότερα τα ατμόπλοια «Σουλτάνα», με καπετάνιο το Γ. Τραγούδα  και *«Έλλη» του Ι. Ρούγκα*. Με αυτά γινόταν το «Πέραμα», η συγκοινωνία  δηλαδή, Ναυπάκτου - Πάτρας και Ναυπάκτου - Ψαθόπυργου, από όπου περνούσε  το τρένο για Αθήνα. πηγή


Άρα το ΕΛΛΗ που ταξίδευε τουλάχιστον το 1924-1930 στην γραμμή Πάτρα - Ναύπακτος, καθώς και το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ δεν τα έχουμε ακόμη ταυτοποιήσει, οπότε μπορεί το εικονιζόμενο να είναι ένα από αυτά.

----------

